# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Buying a new 'phone ? A warning....

## ThornyBob

G'day, 
before you splash out on that nice new Nokia or whatever don't be like me and assume that everything will just toddle along like it did before. Like PC's, 'phones all have an OS, so what you say, we've coexisted with windoze mac & linux for years, you get more or less the same results in the end.  
However, 'phones are not quite the same, the similarity ends at the self contained bit. Your PC also happily chats to all the other devices you plug into it, well, mostly they do ! and all the things you create are stored locally in your PC and local backups, fantastic. 
In my ignorance of the brave new world I've ended up with this device called a "windoze 'phone". Yes, it makes phone calls, takes pictures and has all sorts of whiz bang things that I will probably never ever know about. But, you know what, I certainly didn't, it doesn't talk to my PC - you know, the place where all the backup data from your old 'phone lives, like your contacts list....  This new 'phone only uses your PC as an access point to a place called skydrive, amongst others, where all your data is now stored, "out there", on line.  
You may be more familiar with skydrive's cousins, hotmail & windoze live, the place which, along with yahoo, you used for all those junk registrations you've done over the years, the places that regularly get raided by the hackers. Well, guess where your contacts list now lives.... along with your photos, your personal files living on the 'phone..... 
Here is a short thread that you might like to look at before you buy that nice new 'phone Nokia Support Discussions - Lumia 710 - Does it use Nokia pc suite? - Nokia Support Discussions 
- I wish that I'd had enough nouse to check it out before meeting the glib mouthed sales assistant at the local 'phone shop.  
BTW, along with many other people, this will be my last ever Nokia.... 
cheers,
Bob

----------


## Uncle Bob

G'day Bob. 
Hey if it isn't fit for your purpose, then you should be able to swap/credit it.
If that isn't a go, check our XDA Lumia 800 Windows Phone Development - xda-developers there may be a custom ROM to allow it to behave like an older Windows Phone. 
Good luck mate.

----------


## ThornyBob

Thanks mate, 
crikey there's some scary stuff in there..... 
All the same, I have no qualms about playing in the PC windoze registry, guess the 'phone is no different. 
However, it all seems to hinge on your 'puter talking to the 'phone. I haven't, and am unlikely to, install zune so the pc doesn't recognise the 'phone. Even if I did install zune on my reading of other forums there is still no PC access to the "device". 
cheers,
Bob

----------


## stevoh741

shoulda bought an iphone  :Biggrin:

----------


## ThornyBob

G'day,   

> shoulda bought an iphone

  only good for those that can afford apple products....   However, as you can see, this elcheapo version is based on the same closed shop system. 
cheers,
Bob

----------


## Godzilla73

> G'day, 
> only good for those that can afford apple products....Bob

  At least it talks to a pc no matter what system it runs... Last time i looked itunes was free...

----------

